# NDA...shipping expensive???



## tracey11474 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks to the recommendations of several of you I have been checking out NDA and would like to place my 1st order with them. I'm finding their shipping to be really high...I think. 
I have five 1/2 oz. bottles of e.o. and one 3.3. oz. bottle in my shopping cart that totals $21.89 but the shipping is $14.06!!! Is that normal?


----------



## Deda (Mar 4, 2010)

I just got 3 - 1lb bottles of EO from NDA today, my shipping was 14.03 to Virginia.

Perhaps you should order more to make the shipping worth while?


----------



## tracey11474 (Mar 4, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> I just got 3 - 1lb bottles of EO from NDA today, my shipping was 14.03 to Virginia.
> 
> Perhaps you should order more to make the shipping worth while?


I would if I could but we just paid $1100 to have our furnace fixed this past Monday so funds are extremely limited  :cry:


----------



## Deda (Mar 4, 2010)

Heat is definitely more important than soap.

WSP has free shipping on EO's and quite a few are on sale now.
I'm going to scoop up some rosewood myself.

http://www.voguefabricsstore.com/store/ ... 210&page=1


----------



## krissy (Mar 5, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> Heat is definitely more important than soap.
> 
> WSP has free shipping on EO's and quite a few are on sale now.
> I'm going to scoop up some rosewood myself.
> ...




very pretty lace Deda!


----------



## Deda (Mar 5, 2010)

I have wedding brain.  That's the lace we've decided on for my daughter's wedding dress.  It is very pretty!  It's going to be a bear to stitch, but well worth it, I think.

I was trading links in google chat with DD when I posted that.
I meant to post the link to WSP's EO sale.

http://wholesalesuppliesplus.com/StoreC ... 6+Closeout


----------



## lngrid (Mar 22, 2010)

I found NDA on my own and was looking around there when I read this thread. So I popped a single bottle of .5 oz oil in my cart and shipping was $13.41. This seems a bit excessive to me. I bought a whole USMC sub-zero sleeping bag system and had it shipped UPS to me for $27.00. I bought one of the HEAVY old-school Cuisinarts and had it shipped UPS for about $35.00.

Could someone explain why it costs thirteen dollars to ship less than half an ounce? Does New Directions not charge a small order fee because they tack it onto shipping?


----------



## cathym (Mar 23, 2010)

Shipping is ridiculous!  What I've discovered is that there are minimums so it really pays to wait and order everything at once.  Sometimes it's the same price to send 25 lbs. as it is to send 1 lb.!  My problem is I like to order small bits more often. I'm in Canada which makes it even worse because we get dinged for customs charges etc.


----------



## Deda (Mar 23, 2010)

I think NDA had/has a small order charge.

Try putting at least $50 in your cart.  I find there shipping reasonable, their products and service exceptional.


----------



## lngrid (Apr 18, 2010)

That doesn't work well for people who don't need fifty dollars worth of goods. Maybe it's a marketing strategy to weed out the riffraff (cheapskates) who don't really buy stuff they don't need.


----------

